# Bucket list "Feel Good" story of a Fortune 500 legend and his Schwinn bicycle



## bobcycles (Feb 21, 2015)

*About a year ago I got a 'cold call' from a gentleman on the East Coast who was 'at that age' 
where he wanted some of the 'finer' things from his youth 'back' to enjoy in retirement.  He described a dark blue Schwinn bicycle 
with locking front spring fork, hand brake, tank and leather saddle. The year was 1950 and he had received the bicycle brand new
 as a young boy.  He even remembered hitting the front brake flying down a hill and careening over the handlebars, road-rashing 
his front fender to the point where he had to buy a new replacment one at the bike shop. After discussing the bike for a minute or so, 
it was determined that he indeed had a Schwinn B-6.  

He asked if I could build one from scratch in the same color, with the same equipment etc.  I said, "No problem!".
  Fortunately I had the parts to do it, and could even pull a correct 51' dated frame for the build.  He was delighted.  
So began the recreation of the bicycle he owned as a child and a great friendship and acquaintance with one of Americas 
successful leading CEOs.  At this stage in the bicycle hobby for me, and it's been nearly 40 years into this balloon stuff, 
opportunities like this are the greatest rewards of collecting/restoring vintage bikes. This is really what it's all about,
making a dream come true for someone who can remember owning and riding these old relics we all cherish and collect 
years later.   He will be recieving a totally restored original parts (except head light tray and tubes) Text book
Schwinn catalog 1951 B6 bicycle, one of the greatest postwar bicycles in the hobby. The man had good taste as he 
opted for the Cobalt Blue beast instead of the everymans Phantom.  Attached is a picture of the owner on his original
 bicycle (where abouts unknown) and the freshly restored 'twin'.  Enjoy.

Please do not copy and circulate the b&w photo, although at this point anonymous to the forum, still privately held.























*


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice work Bob did he want those same saddle bags too?


----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2015)

Top notch work! Very nice!


----------



## mike j (Feb 22, 2015)

What a beauty, that cobalt blue is perfect. Who say's you can't go back?


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh so true on that red white an blue it's really awesome to look at.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 22, 2015)

Excellent.


----------



## 11Little-Chev (Feb 22, 2015)

That colour combo is my favorite. Fantastic job, you're an artist Bob.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 22, 2015)

*Maybe I should have kept this one?*





Cobalt blue B6.  Sold it at ML in 2013.  I bought it from original owner.  Probably sold it too cheap, but no regrets.  I have some great bikes now.

Mike


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 22, 2015)

Bob,
Great story and amazing work


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 22, 2015)

*


bikejunk said:



			Nice work Bob did he want those same saddle bags too?
		
Click to expand...



Thanks for all the compliments folks! Bike came out sweet and went together perfectly considering it was a total 'parts' assemblege build.

If I could find the exact saddle bags?  I'd probably try and get a set.  The ones I've seen on ebay weren't quite wide enough in the "saddle" or 
threshold area to fit over the width of the 6 hole rack.  If anyone has a nice NOS or minty set that look like the ones in the pic?  Shoot me some pix and a price please.*


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 22, 2015)

Amazing job! Great story!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 23, 2015)

Great story, great bike, and a great pick to find a guy to make a wish come true, and re create the bike from his youth.


----------



## John (Feb 23, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> *
> If I could find the exact saddle bags?  I'd probably try and get a set.*




Bob,
Don't you sew and upholster seats?


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 23, 2015)

I am sure he will be thrilled with that bike. I would be!


----------



## larock65 (Feb 23, 2015)

Great stuff Bob!


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 23, 2015)

He called the right person for the job!  Nicely done Bob!!


----------

